# Nail Grinding



## Jac (Apr 24, 2008)

I just bought a Oster Nail Grinding Kit after hearing alot of great comments to this product. I tried to grind my dog's nail and he accepted it peacefully. But, it takes alot of time (maybe because my dog's nail is so thick or something). When I grind my dog's nail for about 30 mins, the Grinder feels so hot. Is there any way to prevent this? and is there anyway to speed up the grinding process? The instruction manuel doesnt give alot of directions as to how to grind the nail. 

Thanks.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

YIKES! I can do both of my Standard Poodles' nails in less than 15 minutes! It only takes seconds for each nail. I have the cordless mini mite dremel, and use the sandpaper bit. 

Here's a great site on how to dremel nails:
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

Click on how to dremel on the left side bar.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's my favorite dremel "how to" site:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

Also, if your dog's nails grow really fast I would clip then tips before starting to dremel. I do my dogs every week. But one of my dog's nails grow so fast that I clip the tips first then dremel them short.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jac said:


> I just bought a Oster Nail Grinding Kit after hearing alot of great comments to this product. I tried to grind my dog's nail and he accepted it peacefully. But, it takes alot of time (maybe because my dog's nail is so thick or something). When I grind my dog's nail for about 30 mins, the Grinder feels so hot. Is there any way to prevent this? and is there anyway to speed up the grinding process? The instruction manuel doesnt give alot of directions as to how to grind the nail.
> 
> Thanks.


Is the tool hot (maybe defective) or the part that contacts the nail? What are you using to grind? If one of the stone attachments I am pretty sure that is a no-no... fresh sandpaper only, and only for a few seconds per nail. If the sandpaper gets hot that could hurt the pup. I found grinding MUCH better than clipping, but it still takes a tecnique and practice.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

30 minutes?!?!? Woah - takes me 4-5 minutes per dog (greyhounds with big, thick nails). Could be you have it on too low a setting. Does your tool just have low/high settings or does it have a dial? As mentioned earlier, be sure to use the sandpaper wheel only (I prefer a rougher grit sandpaper vs the fine grit) and you should only be touching it to the nail for couple seconds. The doberdawn site (I think it's linked to above) is a great 'beginners guide.'


----------

